# bringing a young lady into the house



## jjsunderground (Sep 11, 2007)

i was so suprised a week ago when i found to small plants growing beside a tree in my backyard. i had previously emptied my terrarium for the winter. anyways, i plan to bring her in and put her back in veg. its pittiful i know but she will have to survive under 75 watts of incandescent light. shes only about 15 inches tall. ill trim off the buds after the seeds develope. shes still outside in a 3 inch pot ill let her finish out the flowering cycle before bringing it in. we had a small 2 day cold spell here two days ago..about 55 degrees all day for two days. ill try to get a pic posted soon.


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 12, 2007)

lady luck.jpg


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 12, 2007)

waiting on 400 watt halide..i found one for $90.00 at www.insidesun.com


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 12, 2007)

i will use a simple 75 watt incandescent desk lamp for a veg room in my closet. this should suffice what do you guys think?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 12, 2007)

Ditch the incandescent. They're SO inefficient, that laws are being passed to make them illegal. (I think by 2010, in Canada)

Grab some fluorescent lighting, or consider a small HID light. Your growspace should dictate what'll work better.


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 22, 2007)

brought the two plants i had in my yard in today. i stole a flouro from a mini storage. it should work to break the flowering cycle and return the plant to a veg state where i can clone them and get ready to cross them with passion #1 i need to get a flouro bar light and 600 watt hps to flower them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Compact-2-T5-FL...7057116QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/DIGITAL-600-wat...6669535QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem
where i will get the lights pretty cheap.


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 26, 2007)

i have about 15 seeds soaking in a small glass of water. about five of them have tap roots and the rest i suspect will follow. i have a problem though. the only veg light i have is a 26 watt compact flouro. i dont even have a flowering light.NO SOLICITING please ​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 30, 2007)

wow...these things a haunting. they died but this is the original thread where i got my plant molly from the fifteen seeds that i split. to the future. giggle and the flames grow higher. come now..bloody hell. clothes shelter and seed. ok peace.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 30, 2007)

Man,
   If ever there was an opportunity to not bury yourself then this might be it. I mean come on, how many guys have gone through the same temptation. 
  You look outside and there she is waiving at you. She is looking like she could use your tender mercies to nurture her back to sound health and your just the man that can do it. So you say,  "sure baby come on in".
  But wait till momma comes home and finds your interests are divided even further. Can't wait to see what you do LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 30, 2007)

this is an old post im just diggin. my job is the primary penetrator. the reason is use this gun. is because the precise weapon. lol!​


----------

